# Recommendation for recording of Siete canciones populares españolas by M. de Falla?



## absence (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm quite new to classical music, and have taken a liking to Nana from Siete canciones populares españolas by Manuel de Falla. There are many performances and recordings on Youtube, but there's one in particular that in my ears shines above the others I've heard: 




The sound quality isn't very good however, and since it's a live performance I'm guessing there isn't a "proper" recording from the event. Can someone please recommend a recording of similar character that is available e.g. on CD?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

First stop for any Spanish song recordings should be Victoria De Los Angeles. She recorded the work many times, the first with the great Gerald Moore on piano, which now looks like this:










My favorite, though would be Gerard Souzay's (with Jacqueline Bonneau on piano), which is currently this:










Another that shouldn't be missed is Teresa Berganza's with Narciso Yepes accompanying on guitar:










The Penguin Guide gives a rosette to the Marilyn Horne recording, but its one I find considerably less essential.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

^^^
Truly, those recommends are pretty much _la crème de la crème_.

(@ SimonNZ, :tiphat


----------



## absence (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you for these recommendations! As the work was originally written for voice and piano, I can easily imagine the recommendations are among the best recordings that convey the composer's intention. My somewhat unorthodox question was unclear, and I should have stressed that I'm looking for a recording that sounds most similar to the video I posted. I'd love a recording where the the violin (or worst case, cello) is played in a similar style.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Also check out Nafé/Piazzini.


----------



## absence (Aug 28, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> Also check out Nafé/Piazzini.


Thanks! This too is piano and voice, I'm looking for piano and violin.


----------



## maometto (Sep 2, 2014)

Teresa Berganza of course!


----------



## absence (Aug 28, 2014)

maometto said:


> Teresa Berganza of course!


... also voice, but thanks


----------



## Halong (Sep 6, 2014)

Listen to "Fantasy on Manuel de Falla's "Nana" improvised on piano with electronics;-)


----------

